# My 'fireside sweater' just finished



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is the fireside sweater by Amber Allison, available to buy off Ravelry. The pattern is very well written, I would recommend it to anyone. It is based on the sweater worn by Cameron Diaz on the the film The Holiday. Love it!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Fantastic, very well done.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome, just added that to my favorites last night.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Pretty and soft looking, what yarn did you use?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful aran,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for compliments, I used an acrylic from ice yarns, Feriye Ince, washed and blocked it. I have never used 100% Acrylic before, after 50 odd years of knitting! I am going to do another now in a darker colour and a yarn with some wool / cashmere or alpaca content to see what difference it makes.


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

WOW! That is really cosy ooking and what a lot of work involved. Well done you!


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

hazelbut said:


> WOW! That is really cosy ooking and what a lot of work involved. Well done you!


Thank you, the cables are very predictable once you get going, no need to keep looking at the chart at all, and one of the best written patterns I have ever used.
Joy
Burton on Trent
Staffordshire


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful! I like how the buttons are off center to the cable panel. You have done such a wonderful job knitting and assembling this.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful work love the cables


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lovely. It would make a perfect outfit with dark blue jeans and brown boots!! I'd wear that outfit anyday


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Brianna9301 said:


> Lovely. It would make a perfect outfit with dark blue jeans and brown boots!! I'd wear that outfit anyday


My plan exactly, great minds etc. Got a family get together at the end of Feb,so that will be it's first outing.
Thanks
Joy


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is gorgeous and you have done a superb job :thumbup:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Joy8753 said:


> Thank you for compliments, I used an acrylic from ice yarns, Feriye Ince, washed and blocked it. I have never used 100% Acrylic before, after 50 odd years of knitting! I am going to do another now in a darker colour and a yarn with some wool / cashmere or alpaca content to see what difference it makes.


is it supposed to button to the right? Your work is beautiful. Love the buttons.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> Joy8753 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for compliments, I used an acrylic from ice yarns, Feriye Ince, washed and blocked it. I have never used 100% Acrylic before, after 50 odd years of knitting! I am going to do another now in a darker colour and a yarn with some wool / cashmere or alpaca content to see what difference it makes.
> ...


Yes that is the design, well done for spotting it. Got number 2 on the needles now in a plum colour using Debbie bliss cashmerino.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Stunning. Well done.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your sweater is awesome! Nicely done


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

diziescott said:


> Beautiful! I like how the buttons are off center to the cable panel. You have done such a wonderful job knitting and assembling this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! Will have to put this on my endless to-do list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Oooh that is really lovely - I love the collar and offset buttons. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

Ohhhh....SO cozy looking. I really admire your work. I've done a bit with cables but nothing nearly so adventuresome. You should be very proud...it's beautiful.

What yarn did you select?


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Wish I could knit that well.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW Joy, that is awesome!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just gorgeous and cozy looking!


----------



## grannypat (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

very lovely


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! I love your sweater. Wonderful work.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovely!! Beautiful work!!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

This is lovely - the off-centre opening adds a certain difference. Nice to hear about well-written patterns too so I'll bookmark this name.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

just ordered this pattern....it is beautiful


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! Wow.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

What beautiful work.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is gorgeous


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

just beautiful! Wow


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

That's just beautiful...but wear it out doors....it's too beautiful for the house.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

barbara perpoli said:


> That's just beautiful...but wear it out doors....it's too beautiful for the house.


Thank you, I have an occasion planned for it's first outing, family affair that I need to dress to impress. Lol. Actually I am now doing a 2nd one and I never do that, so thanks for all the compliments don't feel like a lonely knitter any more! No-one else I know knits or wants to learn, such a shame they don't realise the satisfaction they are missing,
Joy


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful!! nice knitting!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

That is so stunning. I will add that one to my favorites for sure. Great job.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the sweater and you did a fantastic job knitting it. Kudos to you!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

Joy, I'm a lonely knitter too. I'm an American living in Italy and knitting is my great joy. Keep in touch...Where are you knitting from? :lol:


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! And love the buttons. Really great sweater for someone who is slim.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

barbara perpoli said:


> Joy, I'm a lonely knitter too. I'm an American living in Italy and knitting is my great joy. Keep in touch...Where are you knitting from? :lol:


UK.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

kniton said:


> Wow! And love the buttons. Really great sweater for someone who is slim.


Well I am far from slim unfortunately, lol, hope it will perform a miracle and make me look slim, I have a picture of Cameron Diaz in my mind so I am pretending and avoiding mirrors.!!!
Joy x


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, love the offset opening. Must add this this to my ever growing list of things to make.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Joy8753 said:


> This is the fireside sweater by Amber Allison, available to buy off Ravelry. The pattern is very well written, I would recommend it to anyone. It is based on the sweater worn by Cameron Diaz on the the film The Holiday. Love it!


WOW that's pretty.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, well done!!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

beautiful sweater.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my! How lovely! Well done!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice - I just did a poncho in the same stitch . Great job!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Joy8753 said:


> barbara perpoli said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, I'm a lonely knitter too. I'm an American living in Italy and knitting is my great joy. Keep in touch...Where are you knitting from? :lol:
> ...


I'm in the UK Barbara. Looking at a map more or less in the middle. How fantastic to live in Italy, always wanted to visit northern Italy, but ill-health stops me flying, never mind. This forum is so good for us lonely knitters,I look forward to my daily dose of like minded folks.
Best wishes
Joy


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

What a fantastic knit! It's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Lsjustice (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice. Love the buttons, are they wood?


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome knitting. Am addicted to cables. Live the asymmetrical closing


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

LOVE the sweater. Adding it to my favorites.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! Wear with pride.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

That is just beautiful...WOW.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lsjustice said:


> Very nice. Love the buttons, are they wood?


Yes they are wooden buttons, usually my woodworking husband makes all my buttons, I actually found these in the craft dept, away from sewing buttons, think they are for scrap booking, but hey they work. Btw never had a problem with washing wooden buttons as long as they have been sealed.
Joy


----------



## lynnek (May 25, 2012)

Oh wow such a beautiful sweater. I just love it. How long did it take you to knit?


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! Beautiful work. I love Aran items and yours is stunning!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Joy8753 said:


> barbara perpoli said:
> 
> 
> > That's just beautiful...but wear it out doors....it's too beautiful for the house.
> ...


Two words 'absolutely beautiful'. I know the feeling about being a lonely knitter, none of my daughters or Step daughter have the inclination to knit, and yes i agree they are missing out on so much.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, what an amazin work you have done!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice realy like how button band is worked into pattern


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Loved the movie and love the sweater you knit. Excellent job. I want one


----------



## Dimil (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, how beautiful. I am a new knitter so don't think I'll attempt this at this time but, hopefully, I can learn enough to do something like this in the future. DiMil


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I love it! I also love the off centering of the buttons. And I love the buttons. (big fan of hearts) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful, really professional :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so pretty. Love all f the cables! You did a great job.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful, I also love the cables. :thumbup:


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

lynnek said:


> Oh wow such a beautiful sweater. I just love it. How long did it take you to knit?


Just under Two weeks, with a couple of knit free days when I had a mental block on the back. It' s much easier than it looks, that's the beauty of cables.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

christine flo said:


> very nice realy like how button band is worked into pattern


Yes, no ribbing or bands to sew on. :thumbup:


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Georgous!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! I love it. Wonderful work.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

So very pretty


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Dimil said:


> Wow, how beautiful. I am a new knitter so don't think I'll attempt this at this time but, hopefully, I can learn enough to do something like this in the future. DiMil


New or not yhou would be surprised at how easy it is to do cables, go on give it a go


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Fantastic work! I love the collar style as well.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

beautifully done - I really admire your work


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Super job on this one. I love cables and the sweater.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful cable work... I bet it was fun to knit.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

A lovely pattern and beautiful knitting


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Joy8753 said:


> This is the fireside sweater by Amber Allison, available to buy off Ravelry. The pattern is very well written, I would recommend it to anyone. It is based on the sweater worn by Cameron Diaz on the the film The Holiday. Love it!


WOW, this is a "show stopper". Beautifully made and the style is awesome. The heart buttons are the icing on the cake. Just love it.


----------



## mimimia (Dec 9, 2012)

Brianna9301 said:


> Lovely. It would make a perfect outfit with dark blue jeans and brown boots!! I'd wear that outfit anyday


Exactly my thoughts. Love the color, the cables and would love to wear it with my jeans!


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

This is beautiful, congratulations from Derby.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy8753 said:


> This is the fireside sweater by Amber Allison, available to buy off Ravelry. The pattern is very well written, I would recommend it to anyone. It is based on the sweater worn by Cameron Diaz on the the film The Holiday. Love it!


You did a wonderful job of knitting on your sweater. I really liked the sweater when I saw the movie "The Holiday" with Cameron wearing it. 
I now have the pattern and will make it someday in white. But first everyone is waiting for Erica Patberg to release the cable sweater she created for us.
Mary Ann


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

That is really beautiful, and I love the heart-shaped buttons.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I loved that movie and I love this sweater. Beautiful job.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Joy8753 said:


> This is the fireside sweater by Amber Allison, available to buy off Ravelry. The pattern is very well written, I would recommend it to anyone. It is based on the sweater worn by Cameron Diaz on the the film The Holiday. Love it!


Fabulous!
Completely love everything about it!
You do stunning work!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW! That is ONE BEAUTIFUL SWEATER! The design is wonderful, just that edge of classic and unique that I LOVE. Great job knitting, and thanks for commenting on the ease of the pattern. It matters, when something is so complicated and beautifully designed. Thanks.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

maryannn said:


> Joy8753 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the fireside sweater by Amber Allison, available to buy off Ravelry. The pattern is very well written, I would recommend it to anyone. It is based on the sweater worn by Cameron Diaz on the the film The Holiday. Love it!
> ...


Ohh that sounds interesting, not heard of that, what is it please?
Joy


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy8753 said:


> maryannn said:
> 
> 
> > Joy8753 said:
> ...


Do a search on knitting paradise. "Does anyone recognize this pattern"

So far there are 46 pages to it. The picture is on the first page. Erica posted the sleeve pattern so far on page 35. There are a couple of minor corrections after that. I have my sleeves finished as a lot of other knitters do.
We can't wait til the rest of the pattern is posted.
Read all the pages.

Mary Ann


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

love it!! I have pinned it to my pinterest for future use!!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Pretty


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your fireside sweater is just gorgeous! Wow!!!!

Love your button choice also! :thumbup:


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

maryannn said:


> Joy8753 said:
> 
> 
> > maryannn said:
> ...


Found it! Thank you Mary Ann it looks brilliant,,just the sort of design I love, cables and no ribbing yipee! :thumbup:


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW! Brilliant / stunning / well done.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! Just gorgeous! Love how the cables go up the neck!

Hazel


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I would love this one for myself.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful job! Gorgeous sweater.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is fantastic! Love the little heart buttons, they really make it sweet!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That is really magnificent! What a fantastic project.


----------



## redpebbles (Jan 21, 2013)

It's fantastic. How long did this take to knit?


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

you will look fabulous . very professional looking


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow!! Very pretty.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, your work is perfect! This one is on my to do list....my late brother worked on that movie, it will be a nice reminder of him.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

redpebbles said:


> It's fantastic. How long did this take to knit?


Not long, about 10 days altogether, it grows really quickly on 6mm (us10) needles.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Gorgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

very, very nice sweater. It could sorely tempt me.


----------



## neverdun (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful, lovely pattern, great job,


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Outstanding! Will be interested in how your next one turns out with a bit of alpaca or wool. Don't see how it could look any better, you did such a fantastic job on this one!


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

SusieQue said:


> Outstanding! Will be interested in how your next one turns out with a bit of alpaca or wool. Don't see how it could look any better, you did such a fantastic job on this one!


One front done, using Debbie bliss cashmerino Aran in mulberry. Looking good so far, but it is going to be different, softer and less structured I think, will post pics ASAP, give me a week or so.
Thank you for your kind words, everyone has been really complimentary, really helps having such a good pattern.
Joy


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

AMAZING!!! Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

AMAZING!!! Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

So beautiful, I had to post twice  oops


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful work. Love cables.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your Aran sweater is beautiful and your work is wonderful!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Gorgeous piece of knitting!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Fantastic, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

It is a very uniqe pattern , very attractive and head turning. Of course your knitting makes it even more outstanding.Beautiful work!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful job.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Now this is what I call....CLASS. :thumbup: 

You do beautiful work and Thank you for sharing.

Somehow, I think that I am going to push this one to the top of my "to do list."


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh My! It's beautiful.


----------



## nanarainbow (Jan 12, 2013)

So beautifully done with the bottons offset - that makes it have special style!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

So, so pretty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I just purchased the pattern!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, really nice..I love how the white yarn shows the beautiful cables off so well.



Joy8753 said:


> This is the fireside sweater by Amber Allison, available to buy off Ravelry. The pattern is very well written, I would recommend it to anyone. It is based on the sweater worn by Cameron Diaz on the the film The Holiday. Love it!


----------



## Leslie321 (Feb 11, 2013)

Really beautiful, looks like it was fun to create, it's instantly rewarding to see a beatiful pattern come to life.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful sweaters I've ever seen on KP. I just looked it up on Ravelry and I'm so glad it is in chart form. Your color choice made all the difference - so much better than the dark one shown on Ravelry. Thanks so much for sharing. I'm going to buy it today!!


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work, I will certainly be purchasing this pattern to knit for my daughter. Thank you for posting so we all have a chance to emulate your work.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

lindypops said:


> Absolutely stunning work, I will certainly be purchasing this pattern to knit for my daughter. Thank you for posting so we all have a chance to emulate your work.


I heard from the designer tonight, thanking me for her bump in sales this week!
Hope you enjoy knitting this one I enjoyed making it ,we'll on the way with number 2 now, hope the snow lasts long enough to wear them. :lol:


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! Nice work!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

You've done a gorgeous job on this. You should be very proud of your knitting skills.


----------



## sherri00 (Oct 11, 2012)

Very, very lovely work, Joy. I'm sure you will look stunning wearing it. Thank you for sharing.
Sherri


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!! You do beautiful work!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Really beautiful, I'm very impressed with your knitting!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice work, love this sweater


----------



## sherri00 (Oct 11, 2012)

> But first everyone is waiting for Erica Patberg to release the cable sweater she created for us.
> Mary Ann


You have piqued my curiosity, Mary Ann. Can you point to the exact location, please.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

sherri00 said:


> > But first everyone is waiting for Erica Patberg to release the cable sweater she created for us.
> > Mary Ann
> 
> 
> You have piqued my curiosity, Mary Ann. Can you point to the exact location, please.


Go to. www.knittingparadise.com
Do a search for. Does anyone recognize this pattern?

The picture of the cable sweater is on page 1
Erica released the sleeve pattern on page 35
There are a couple of minor corrections after that.
She has not released the rest of the pattern yet.
Mary Ann


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

That is GORGEOUS and I remember that movie.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater :-D :-D


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

breath taking!


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

This is gorgeous I certainly book marked the pattern


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Joy8753 said:


> This is the fireside sweater by Amber Allison, available to buy off Ravelry. The pattern is very well written, I would recommend it to anyone. It is based on the sweater worn by Cameron Diaz on the the film The Holiday. Love it!


Wow !!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very stunning your knitting is beautiful


----------



## sherri00 (Oct 11, 2012)

maryannn said:


> sherri00 said:
> 
> 
> > > But first everyone is waiting for Erica Patberg to release the cable sweater she created for us.
> ...


Thank you so much for the info, Mary Ann. I finally found it. Lovely sweater!


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Joy8753 said:


> This is the fireside sweater by Amber Allison, available to buy off Ravelry. The pattern is very well written, I would recommend it to anyone. It is based on the sweater worn by Cameron Diaz on the the film The Holiday. Love it!


Gorgeous sweater! One of these days maybe I'll try my hand at cables. I loved Cameron Diaz in The Holiday and do remember seeing the sweater.


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and knitting!


----------



## yarnbea (Jun 11, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning. Very nicely done.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is one amazing sweater, I love it. Great work.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful sweater. love the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Simply gorgeous! Beautiful job knitting!


----------



## Delecia (Nov 28, 2012)

WOW! You are very talented. Enjoyed seeing your work.

Delecia


----------



## sherri00 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Joy,

I'm wondering if this lovely sweater has the cables on the back, too.

Sherri


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

sherri00 said:


> Hi Joy,
> 
> I'm wondering if this lovely sweater has the cables on the back, too.
> 
> Sherri


Yes it does the back is lovely, I'll post a photo in a minute. Joy


----------



## sherri00 (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my, Joy. That sweater is absolutely fabulous!!! I just love it. You are a very talented knitter. Thank you so much for posting the photos of the back. I'm trying to work up to cables.....
Sherri


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

You did an excellent job on your cables and the sweater is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the back also.
I enlarged the pattern 150% and I can see the graphs better as I have diseased eyes (sarcoid cells in my retinas). 
Haven't had much time to work on the sweater.
Mary Ann


----------



## donna.don (Apr 18, 2014)

Can i order a cardigan from you? I love this...how much is it?


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Donna, thank you for liking my sweater. People have asked before about purchasing one, but the time involved makes the cast prohibitive, several hundred pounds. Although the original is on sale at $1000 in USA!
I have recently moved to another country and really haven't the time at the moment anyway.
The pattern is on sale at Ravelry. And you would find plenty if help on this forum if you wanted to give it a go.
Good luck and best wishes
Joy


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

it looks great, irish stile (i think) is it difficult???, bye ilona


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

it looks great, irish stile (i think) is it difficult???, bye ilona


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful sweater.


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

It's easier than it looks if you are competent with cables and chart reading. Give it a go
Joy


----------



## saraheborall (Jun 27, 2016)

This is perfect, just what i am after, would u be able to knit me one if i give u my sizes and pay u to do so? its fab! id like it in wool and cashmere yarn for softness and warmth so if could let me know id be realy pleased if can as im no knitter at all but really would like one of these iconic cameran diaz sweaters/cardigans
kind regards
Sarah


----------



## redpebbles (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful. Very nicely done;


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

BEAU-TI-FUL! I parcicularly like the way the front goes over in the collar.


----------



## saraheborall (Jun 27, 2016)

Ive never evenknitted a scarf of a hat ! Definatly wouldnt attempt this myself.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow stunning


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow stunning


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome! I'm making this now! I've had the yarn for 3 years lol! I'm making it out of Knit Picks Wool of the Andes Tweed in Oyster Heather doubled and I'm loving it!


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

OH my gosh, that is gorgeous!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------

